# how do you care for a dying rat?



## Cate

Max (19 months) has a suspected brain tumour and needs to be put down soon. I was going to wait until Saturday when I take one of my girls in for a post-op check up but Max is now so bad that I think it's going to have to be tomorrow instead  

He's sitting on my lap atm, wrapped up in a towel. He's struggling to breathe, making this snuffly sound everytime he inhales; one of his eyes is closed but the other is always open since he lost his sight in it about a week ago; he smells terrible because of an ear infection that won't clear up whatever I do; his face is all swollen on one side and his tongue hangs out slightly. I've looked after dying rats before but never one in this state. I fed him and cleaned him when he was a tiny newborn baby (his mum couldn't look after him when he was born so I took care of him and his siblings until I could find a sutible foster mum of his species ), I can't stand to see him like this now. 

Has anyone else been in a similar situation? I don't know what to do. I want to make his last hours the best I can but I'm not sure how I can do that.


----------



## maddy

just try and keep him as warm as u can. do u have a microwavable beanbag?? if so u could heat it up, put it on your lap and let him snuggle in to it
or put it in the cage.

if have dark chocolate give him a little bit
i've heard that it can ese respiritry distress. 
also, if u have any menthal cream that you use for a cold, we call it vick over here in the uk, u must know it under a different name in the states.
u can put a little bit of that under his chin so he cant lick it off
and that should help him a bit
*human/ratty hugs to u*


----------



## Stace87

If he has an ear infection, then he may not necessarily have a pituitary tumour. What has been tried for the ear infection? What medications, dosages and for how long? 

Is he still eating and drinking on his own? If not, you'll need to give him food and water with a syringe, or from your fingers if he'll lick if willingly. A little bit of sugar or honey can be adding to water to make it more tempting.


----------



## Cate

thank you i will do all that. i'm in the uk too  i've just remembered i was given one of those microwavable bean bag things xmas 2 years ago and never used it, so i willtry and dig it out of the spare room in a minute for him.

He was given some tablets for the ear infections which he took for aweek, and has been on and off baytril since before the ear infection even showed up as about a month ago he had stopped cleaning his penis - which was or first indication that something was wrong - and so that got a little infection. He still has 0.1ml baytril 2x a day butthe area around his ear is still swollen and his balance is getting increasingly worse.

ps. sorry about the lack of capital letters but am having to type one-handed , since max is using my right hand as a bed


----------



## Stace87

One week of medication isn't long enough for anything, never mind for an ear infection as they need to be treated promptly and aggressively. What tablets did the vet give for the ear infection and what dosage? Combinations of meds can also be given. It appears that time period a rat should be on meds for an ear infection is 3-6 weeks. Here is some info, you may have already read this - http://ratguide.com/health/auricle_ear/otitis_media_otitis_interna_labyrinthitis.php

How much does Max weigh? I'm assuming he weighs more than 200g as he's 19 months old, unless he has lost A LOT of weight. The dosage for baytril is usually approx 0.1ml per 100g in weight split into two doses. So if he was 500g, then he should be getting at least 0.5ml a day - 0.25ml given twice daily. Information on baytril dosages: http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=baytril 

You may find this article on nursing care useful too http://www.rmca.org/Articles/nurse.htm


----------



## Cate

Stace87 - thank you for your reply. Max used to weigh 450g, but has recently lost a lot of weight and is currently just under 250g. He no longer runs along with the others to get his food and instead has to be taken away and fed separately on whatever I can tempt him with as he finds it difficult to eat his rat nuggets now and refers softer food which requires less chewing. After finally finding a vet specialising in exotics in the city, he then moved away to another county 2 months ago and I am still searching for a new one so inthe the meantime am relying in the local vet who seems to know even less about rats than I do. The tablets were Prednisolone I think. I will print off the page you linked to below (the first one) and take it with me to the vets tomorrow.


----------



## Stace87

Good luck at the vets tomorrow - I hope he improves 

Where in the UK are you? I'll have a look on another forum to see if any vets recommended by members are near you. I'm at Sunderland, North East England.


----------



## Cate

I'm in East Devon. 

Sadly Max died during the night, so we didn't make it to the vets after all. 

Thank you both of you for your help.

Cate


----------



## maddy

r.i.p max
*human/ratty hugs to kate*


----------



## Stace87

Sorry to hear about Max  RIP. At least he went at home. My Max passed away in April. Where abouts in East Devon? 

I don't know if this is anywhere near you? 

Member of another forum: "I can recommend a vet in Exeter, Devon that I found recently.

Chris Vogt
Polsloe Veterinary Clinic
25 Park Road
Mount Pleasant
Exeter EX1 2HS

(01392) 436006
Email: [email protected]

Dr Chris is wonderful person who loves animals and is very gentle and loving with them. He knows a lot about rats too! I strongly recommend him as a perfect vet!
People in reception are so wonderful and kind that you feel at home there."

Their website is currently being built, typical ey? lol. Here it is for whenever it's up though! http://www.polsloevets.co.uk/


----------



## Stace87

I had a search on cavyrescue and found these too. They've changed their website and I couldn't find the search I was looking for before, which is why I've made two replies in this post! These may be too far from you, I'm not too sure on locations lol but I'll post them anyway. 


*Quarry house vets
*"Vet Name	No Vet Recommended
Practice Name	Quarry house vets
Address	148 Teignmouth Road
Torquay 
Devon
TQ1 4RY 

Telehone Number	01803 324341
Comments	(branch surgeries at Albany Vets, Albany st, Newton Abbot 01626 368000 and St James Vets, Fore Street, Teignmouth 01626 773898) are very good with all rodents. Lots of experience in consultation and surgery"
http://www.quarryhouse-vets.co.uk/index.php


*Woodlands Veterinary Hospital
*"Vet Name	No Vet Recommended
Practice Name	Woodlands Veterinary Hospital
Address	Burnett Rd
Manadon
Plymouth
PL6 5BH 

Telehone Number	01752 700600
Comments	Most or all of the vets at my practice are great with rats - one, Nick, is excellent! Jeremy, the owner of the practice is great with them, too. Both him and Nick saw me in a huge state when ratties had to be pts and were very kind. When a previous bf's cat died they sent a condolence card (although I didn't get these for the rats). As well as the usual respiratory problems, head tilts, general old age visits I've also had 4 ratgirls successfully spayed there." 
http://www.woodlandsvets.co.uk/index.html


*St Davids Veterinary Hospital
*"Vet Name	Jane Briar
Practice Name	St Davids Veterinary Hospital
Address	
Devon 

Telehone Number	01392 271221
Comments	She is very enthusiastic, takes her time, gives each rat a complete health check, every milimetre of the body each time, and refers back too. Will take the time for rat to get to know her with treats and cuddles before prodding. Doesnt own rats herself but they are her favourites and she is up on her rat fancy knowledge!"


----------



## ration1802

> How much does Max weigh? I'm assuming he weighs more than 200g as he's 19 months old, unless he has lost A LOT of weight. The dosage for baytril is usually approx 0.1ml per 100g in weight split into two doses. So if he was 500g, then he should be getting at least 0.5ml a day - 0.25ml given twice daily. Information on baytril dosages: http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=baytril


Be careful giving dosages like these as they don't take into account the concentration. Many vets accross the pond don't give baytril in the format we do here, so that dosage (0.1ml/100g) may be way off.


----------



## Stace87

Ration1802 said:


> How much does Max weigh? I'm assuming he weighs more than 200g as he's 19 months old, unless he has lost A LOT of weight. The dosage for baytril is usually approx 0.1ml per 100g in weight split into two doses. So if he was 500g, then he should be getting at least 0.5ml a day - 0.25ml given twice daily. Information on baytril dosages: http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=baytril
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful giving dosages like these as they don't take into account the concentration. Many vets accross the pond don't give baytril in the format we do here, so that dosage (0.1ml/100g) may be way off.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Cate is in the UK though . Good that you mentioned it though in case anyone from elsewhere went on that.


----------

